
Why the PDF Is Secretly the World's Most Important File Format - ALee
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pam43n/why-the-pdf-is-secretly-the-worlds-most-important-file-format
======
ocdtrekkie
"Perhaps the most important role of the PDF in the modern day is archival"

One of the reasons I am super picky about getting ebooks now in PDF is because
it's pretty much the one format I feel confident I'll be able to read in a
decade or two. Somewhere I have some old Microsoft Reader LIT ebooks from back
in the day.

